# Just ordered the stingray



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm sitting here having my lunch and just remembered finnex released the stingray, hmm I'll bet amazon has it! Have it by tommorow? Sure... why not?!?! First ever next day delivery can't wait to see how it looks on my apisto tank!


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice, what size tank is it going to be on?
I'm picking one up for my nano tank this weekend!


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Going on a 10, 20" model.. replacing a diy 2 bulbs 13W cfl rig.. it was worki bf very well I'm just a glutton for leds


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Let us know how it works out. 

Initially, I was planning on using 3 13w cfls over a 40g breeder. With the release of the Stingray, my options have expanded.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Let us know how it works out.
> 
> Initially, I was planning on using 3 13w cfls over a 40g breeder. With the release of the Stingray, my options have expanded.


Pretty sure the 3 CFLs would hit just about high light, stingray won't get near that.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Let us know how it works out.
> 
> Initially, I was planning on using 3 13w cfls over a 40g breeder. With the release of the Stingray, my options have expanded.


Oh I will!  8 hrs and counting, I'll be running home from work like getting on the bus for Christmas break in middle school.


agro said:


> Pretty sure the 3 CFLs would hit just about high light, stingray won't get near that.


On a 40b? Nahhh, 3 23 watt cfls would be getting there. I made a 4 bulb rig for my 29 a few months back, loaded it with 102 watts of pure plant growing power!!! Wait... i mean insane algae growing power.. man i.should have done my hw on that one. I deleted all the pics but the tanks was green in 24hrs. No joke, couldn't see in the glass..
I got the stingray because it will keep me low light, that's what it's really designed for i think, should have a nice spectrum with the added leds.


----------



## Ziggy (Sep 2, 2011)

The Sting Rays are _rather_ low light are they not? I was looking at the 12" and it seems to me it would actually be quite a step _down_ from the 13W PC I have now (which I think is barely enough for low light on my 8gal).


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> The Sting Rays are _rather_ low light are they not? I was looking at the 12" and it seems to me it would actually be quite a step _down_ from the 13W PC I have now (which I think is barely enough for low light on my 8gal).


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

agro said:


> Pretty sure the 3 CFLs would hit just about high light, stingray won't get near that.


2 13w cfls doesn't even get me medium light on my 20 high. I think you would have to run multiples of the 23w's to get med light.


The 40b guppy fry tank will have large Anubias, Java fern and some Jungle Vals with lots of floating Water Lettuce and Bacopa so I thing the Stingray should be ok.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Woo hooo! Box was here when I got home, looks like chuck Norris chopped it himself, the suspense was killing me so I opened it on my way up the stairs, rattling plastic.. oh nooo! Hah. Just the extra mounting parts they provide, pretty cool.if them, provided were mounts for a rimmed, rimless or canopy mount. Light was in great shape, thing is small and sleek, looks really really nice! I will post some pics in a little bit. I did plug it in and this sucker is a lot brighter than I had anticipated..


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well my official opinion will have to wait, I broke the versa top in the process and it will have to be replaced in order to get the "big picture". At first glance I like what I'm seeing! Very bright, it will allow me to add more almond leaves while not losing visibility,.it also lit up a but if algae in the anarchis I hadn't noticed haha.. liking the light alot! 
Before ...






















After...


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Just picked up the 12" today! It's a great slim looking light. 
Def low light even 6" from substrate, but I'm going to try and keep HC alive with it anyway lmao.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck herf nerder


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

brooksie321 said:


> Good luck herf nerder


haha thanks, you're the first one to say something about that!
~star wars fans unite!~


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

AGUILAR3 said:


> Let us know how it works out.
> 
> Initially, I was planning on using 3 13w cfls over a 40g breeder. With the release of the Stingray, my options have expanded.


I am doing this currently with 3 clip on lights, I need to get a 4th.

I had 3 on my 38g and it was great for any plants, and I only use 1 on my 10g's or my 15g. Its plenty of light.


----------



## perlguy (Mar 26, 2014)

I thought you were buying freshwater stingrays until I saw the pictures. :-|


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

perlguy said:


> I thought you were buying freshwater stingrays until I saw the pictures. :-|


----------

